# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #234 (04/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (26. Februar 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!
Ich heiße euch herzlichen willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 04/2020! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet.

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 04. März 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht und auf bedruckten Zellstoff verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 28. Februar 2020, Ausgabe 234 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien! Ahhh die Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (Raff hat nach einem Upgrade gar keinen Schlafbedarf mehr), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Christoph1717 (29. Februar 2020)

Schon etwas seltsam, wenn man direkt nach dem Grafikkarten Wechsel schreibt "die Karte ist zu langsam für..... "


----------



## Tolotos66 (1. März 2020)

Zuerst einmal vielen Dank für die schöne Ausgabe und die verwendete Mühe.
Ich hoffe Raff wird in Zukunft nicht wieder zu einem "Downgrade" gezwungen sein 
Mal ein paar Fragen in die Runde:
Im Einkaufsführer sind mir einige gelistete Produkte ins Auge gestochen, die mit "n. verf." gelistet werden. Könnte man Diese nicht entfernen und durch noch am Markt erhätliche Hardware ersetzen. Mir ist in einer der letzten Ausgaben zu den X570 aufgefallen, das zw. dem getesteten Asrock X570 Taichi und dem Asrock X570 Pro4 dann doch eine Lücke klafft, welche man auch im Einkaufsführer z.B. mit einem Steel Legend oder Extreme4 schließen könnte.
Warum werden unter der Rubrik "Grafikkarten" nur die zwei Asus-Vegas aufgezeigt? Gerade da sie auch noch zu den schlechteren Iterationen einer Vega zählen.
Ebenfalls stellt sich mir die Frage, warum das Netzteil "Seasonic Focus+ Platinum 550W" einen P/L Tipp erhält, obwohl das "SF Leadex III HG Series" besser bewertet wurde und sogar €15,- günstiger ist? Allein an der Effizienz kann das wohl nicht liegen, zumal das SuperFlower sogar leiser ist.
Sehr erhellend fand ich die Bemerkung, das ihr auf einem B450M Pro4-F einen 3950X befriedigend zum Laufen gebracht habt  Ich hoffe, das dies einige "dicker Ryzen auf B450 geht nicht"-Meckerer auch gelesen haben  Erinnert mich an das Geflame gegenüber Usern, die einen 1700(X) auf ein B350-Brett geschnallt haben und die wahrscheinlich heute immer noch funktionieren.
 Ich freue mich auf die kommende Ausgabe.
Gruß T.
Wird es auch noch einen Artikel zu einem Asrock-UEFI geben?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2020)

Moin!

Im nächsten UEFI-Guide wird sich alles um Asus drehen. Asrock: Spricht für einen der Folgemonate nichts dagegen. Stay tuned. 



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Im Einkaufsführer sind mir einige gelistete  Produkte ins Auge gestochen, die mit "n. verf." gelistet werden. Könnte  man Diese nicht entfernen und durch noch am Markt erhätliche Hardware  ersetzen.



In der Regel liegt das daran, dass innerhalb der spezifischen Kategorie keine weiteren, bisher nicht aufgeführten Produkte existieren. Die Info ist ja nicht wertlos – oft sind Produkte sporadisch verfügbar oder werden im Gebrauchtmarkt gehandelt, sodass die Testergebnisse hilfreich sind. Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber zu und wir versuchen, immer nur lieferbare Einträge in den EKFs zu haben.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Warum werden unter der Rubrik "Grafikkarten"  nur die zwei Asus-Vegas aufgezeigt? Gerade da sie auch noch zu den  schlechteren Iterationen einer Vega zählen.



Diese haben wir getestet und diese sind noch lieferbar. Ähnliches Problem wie oben. Die beiden Powercolor-Modelle habe ich erst kürzlich entfernt. Aber warum fragst du jetzt? Vega ist EOL und es spricht angesichts der breiten Navi-Palette nichts dafür.

MfG
Raff


----------



## Tolotos66 (2. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff;102259
Diese haben wir getestet und diese sind noch lieferbar. Ähnliches Problem wie oben. Die beiden Powercolor-Modelle habe ich erst kürzlich entfernt. Aber warum fragst du jetzt? Vega ist EOL und es spricht angesichts der breiten Navi-Palette nichts dafür.

MfG
Raff[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ja nicht so, als ob es nur Powercolor und Asus gibt
> Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX Vega 64, 8GB HBM2, 2x HDMI, 2x DP, full retail (11275-03-40G) | RABO Networks
> Aber natürlich hast Du recht mit dem EOL der Vegas. War mir halt nur so aufgefallen.
> Gruß T.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. März 2020)

Bei der starken V64 Nitro+ habe wir nur die Limited Edition vollumfänglich getestet und bewertet - die flog leider recht schnell wieder raus, da EOL. Bei der aktuellen Selektion im GPU-EKF hat Lieferbarkeit Priorität. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> In der Regel liegt das daran, dass innerhalb der spezifischen Kategorie keine weiteren, bisher nicht aufgeführten Produkte existieren. Die Info ist ja nicht wertlos – oft sind Produkte sporadisch verfügbar oder werden im Gebrauchtmarkt gehandelt, sodass die Testergebnisse hilfreich sind. Grundsätzlich stimme ich dir aber zu und wir versuchen, immer nur lieferbare Einträge in den EKFs zu haben.



Zu beachten ist auch, dass "Preis nicht verfügbar" und "Produkt nicht lieferbar" nicht immer die gleiche Bedeutung haben. Um eine gewisse Konstanz zu wahren, berücksichtigen wir für Preisangaben nur Shops einer gewissen Größe und Verlässlichkeit (gemessen in PCGH-Preisvergleichs-Bewertungen) und bei normaler Marktlage, das heißt lieferbar ab Lager. Viele "n. verf." Produkte kann man direkt bei diversen Kleinkrämern, Marketplace-Anbietern und auf Ebay bestellen. Auch als Neuware. Aber bei derart eingeschränkter Verfügbarkeit ist keine normale Preisbildung mehr gewährleistet und es hängt vom Zeitpunkt der Bestellung, Risikobewusstsein des Bestellers und etwas Glück ab, wie teuer es wird. Erst wenn Produkte mehrere Monate in Folge bei keinem großen Händler lieferbar sind, schmeiße ich sie dauerhaft raus. (Vorausgesetzt, ich habe sinnvolle Alternativeinträge für den Platz. Auf der Mainboard + KoWaKü-Seite landen dann meist mehr Produkte in der oberen Hälfte, denn die jüngeren Mainboardtests sind immer möglichst vollständig aufgelistet.)


----------



## Llares (3. März 2020)

Freue mich jedes Mal auf eine neue Ausgabe im Briefkasten. Der Webseite habe ich leider Ade sagen müssen. Ist nicht mehr lesbar: Werbe-Overkill, Klick-me Headlines, kopierte oder triviale Inhalte. Ist leider keine gute Werbung für das Magazin...

So, nun aber zum aktuellen Heft: Bin noch nicht ganz durch, aber schon mal einen großen Dank für das Gigabyte UEFI-Special. Habe seit kurzem ein X470 Gaming 7 und finde das UEFI eine Katastrophe. Vieles ist 2 - 3-fach vorhanden, in unterschiedlichen Bereichen mit teils unterschiedlichen Variablen. Ist mir halt extrem aufgefallen, weil ich die letzten Wochen meinen RAM optimiert habe. Aber im CPU- Bereich der selbe Mist. Und dokumentiert ist vieles davon auch nicht. Von daher, sehr hilfreich! 

Schön, dass es mit HDR am PC langsam nach vorne geht. Aufrüsten werde ich in naher Zukunft aber trotzdem nicht. Wenn ich HDR "brauche", geht's halt an den Fernseher. 

Raff: Vielen Dank für den Bericht zur 2080Ti. Du bist aber auch ein Grafikfetischist. Fand da dein Video zu Control auch sehr amüsant


----------



## Grestorn (4. März 2020)

Danke für das tolle HDR Special!

Darf man eigentlich bestimmte Aussagen aus dem Artikel zitieren, wenn mal wieder öffentlich geschrieben wird, wie schlecht der Windows Desktop unter HDR aussieht und dass Windows kein richtiges HDR könne? Oder HDR insgesamt schlecht sei, weil derjenige nur Erfahrungen mir einen HDR400 Monitor hat?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (4. März 2020)

Vielen Dank, dass auch dad eher unangenehme Thema der Herstellung von Hardware und der Weiterverwendung behandelt wird!
Man muss sich auch mit den unschönen Aspekten seines/ihres Hobbies befassen.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. März 2020)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Danke für das tolle HDR Special!
> 
> Darf man eigentlich bestimmte Aussagen aus dem Artikel zitieren, wenn mal wieder öffentlich geschrieben wird, wie schlecht der Windows Desktop unter HDR aussieht und das Windows kein richtiges HDR könne? Oder HDR insgesamt schlecht ist, weil derjenige nur Erfahrungen mir einen HDR400 Monitor hat?



Danke, zumindest bezüglich meiner Beteiligung.
Klar kannst du den Artikel zitieren (zumindest solange du ihn vielleicht nicht komplett abschreibst  )

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. März 2020)

Einfach die Quelle dran und gut. Wir machen's in Kürze einfacher, wenn der Artikel einzeln via PCGH PLUS live geht. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (9. März 2020)

Ihr habt einen Fehler im GPU Index bei der 1080ti, schaut mal auf den QHD Indexwert.

Zur überarbeitung des Parcours.Ich halte es nicht für sonderlich sinnvoll MSAA über 4x anzuwenden, das macht in der Praxis eigentlich nie Sinn.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2020)

Moin!

Danke für den Hinweis - ist in der kommenden Ausgabe bereits gefixt. Fiel nicht auf, da die Berechnung stimmt. Die 100 geriet da irgendwie beim Übertragen ins Layout rein.

Zum Index bzw. MSAA: Man sieht das in niedrigen Auflösungen durchaus und im Falle von Anno ist die Leistung ja da (bei Forza wäre sie's ebenfalls, aber da sieht man tatsächlich fast nichts). Aber das ist sowieso nur eine temporäre Sache. Wir arbeiten - wie bereits im selben Heft geschrieben - bereits am nächsten Index. Falls du weiteres Feedback hast, gerne ausführlich, kannst du es Dave und mir gerne per PN rüberfaxen und wir schauen, inwiefern sich das einweben lässt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## der_yappi (10. März 2020)

Lüfter, RAM und Gigabyte-UEFI-Guide waren meine Favs

HDR, Spielestreaming (in diesem Falle GeForce Now) und Tastaturen interessieren mich nicht nicht unbedingt.

Und das Ethik/Ökologiethema wir mir als Ottonormalverbarucher ÜBERALL um die Ohren gehauen.
Flugscham, Autoscham, Streamingscham, etc pp...
Und jetzt auch noch PC-Scham?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2020)

Moin!

Keine Scham, nur Aufklärung. Ich werde bei den ganzen neu sprießenden Veganern und Anti-Plastik-Kriegern (darunter jemand, den ich geheiratet habe ) auch manchmal wahnsinnig. Allerdings ist das Bewusstsein, dass man etwas verbessern kann, um diesen schönen Planeten noch ein paar Jahre länger zu bewohnen, nicht schaden, oder? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (10. März 2020)

Werd ich machen, was mir noch beiläufig aufgefallen ist bei Dirt 2.0 dass das Spiel ganz gut an der Bandbreite vom Slot nuckelt. Evtl.mal interessant da die Performance mit 4.0 zu testen. Zumindestmit meinem TB Anschluss hab ich Auslastungsprobleme selbet bei niedrigerern Framerates vor allem die Zuschauer hauen ziemlich rein.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2020)

Oh je, Höchststrafe. Wir sollten sammeln, um Raff regelmäßig Carepakete zukommen zu lassen. Nicht das er uns verhungert.  

Topic: RAM und Lüftertests finde ich grundsätzlich Klasse. Die Testsamples konnten mich aber leider gar nicht abholen. Pech gehabt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. März 2020)

Care-Pakete? Jaaa! Am liebsten habe ich ja _Chips_ (verstehste? höhöhö ).

MfG
Raff


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Care-Pakete? Jaaa! Am liebsten habe ich ja _Chips_ (verstehste? höhöhö ).
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Das könnte man auch absichtlich falsch verstehen.


----------



## der_yappi (10. März 2020)

Von Chio gabs letztes Jahr Bud Spencer & Terence Hill Chips - die hatten richtig Power


----------



## Lexx (12. März 2020)

PCGH_Aleco schrieb:


> Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Redaktion!


Diese Ausgabe hat mir wieder besonders gut gefallen.
Ram, Raff, Ressourcen und vieles mehr.

DANKE!


Edit: Kann man Herrn Wilke auch eine PN schreiben?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. März 2020)

Lexx schrieb:


> Edit: Kann man Herrn Wilke auch eine PN schreiben?


Probiere es aus.


----------



## pietcux (14. März 2020)

Der Test HDR Monitore war sehr gut und auch richtig ernüchternd für mich. Habe einen neuen Monitor, der wegen Corona nicht lieferbar ist, gleich wieder abbestellt. Dafür ist mir ein ACER XF270HUA beim Arlt günstig (Vorfürmodell 339€) ins Netz gegangen. Der ist kompett ohne das üblichen low level HDR Gedöns einfach nur sehr gut.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> .....
> MfG
> Raff



Hi,
Ich kann mich vertun^^Aber..
Im GPU-Leistungsindex steht für die 1080Ti im WQHD Balken, die Zahl 100%. Der Balken scheint die richtige länge zu haben aber die Zahl wird wohl falsch sein schätze ich


----------



## Gurdi (14. März 2020)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich kann mich vertun^^Aber..
> Im GPU-Leistungsindex steht für die 1080Ti im WQHD Balken, die Zahl 100%. Der Balken scheint die richtige länge zu haben aber die Zahl wird wohl falsch sein schätze ich



Hatte ich schon angemerkt, ist PCGH bereits aufgefallen.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (14. März 2020)

Jo und bereits im XXL-Index der kommenden Ausgabe gefixt. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## LastManStanding (14. März 2020)

Gurdi schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon angemerkt, ist PCGH bereits aufgefallen.



Sorry Gurdi, überlesen!


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jo und bereits im XXL-Index der kommenden Ausgabe gefixt.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Zieht Ihr den Index auf 2 Seiten dann? Das wäre klasse!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (15. März 2020)

Genau. Allerdings nicht voll, dafür fehlt die Zeit zum Testen weiterer Modelle. Aber 26 ab dem kommenden Heft (und auch im neuen Sonderheft) sind ja auch schon was, oder? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (15. März 2020)

Das wäre doch mal ne Gelegenheit evt. das doch recht unübersichtliche Schema wieder aufzudröseln. Ich  mag das überhaupt nicht.
Heft war übrigens super, vor allem der HDR Artikel. Ich wusste nicht mal das Borderlands 3 HDR hat 
Auch das Bild von Burg Eltz fand ich witzig


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. März 2020)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Jo und bereits im *XXL*-Index der kommenden Ausgabe gefixt.
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Yeah, mit Readeon 9800 und X1800!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2020)

Nein, das wäre der WTF-Index. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. März 2020)

Pfff. Ohne mindestens zwei "... XL" akzeptiere ich das nicht als "xXL-Index"!

(Gab es jemals eine "... WTF"? Gainward oder KFA wäre es zuzutrauen.)


----------



## PCGH_Raff (16. März 2020)

Treffer. 

-> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Graf...egruendet-WTF-Serie-RTX-Grafikkarten-1339653/

WTF > FTW?

MfG
Raff


----------



## akif15 (10. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe heute den ''*Fair geht anders*'' Artikel gelesen und wollte mich dafür bedanken. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass der Artikel keinen Verfasser hat? Habe ich den übersehen oder warum ist das so? Hätte mich gerne direkt mit Namen bei dem Erfasser bedankt. Ist das so ein "Quotenartikel" irgendwie gesetzlich vorgeschrieben oder Firmenpolitik?
Eine andere Frage ist ob es ähnliche Artikel "unmittelbar" vor und nachdem Artikel andere in dieser Richtung gibt?
Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant und gerne mehr wenn möglich sogar in jedem oder zweiten Heft.
mfg
akif15


----------

